# stuck RE1802M Ryobi



## Loophole (Jul 29, 2013)

Was given the above router which comes with three bases. The router adjusts height or allows bases to be changed by turning the "depth adjustment ring". The router had not been used in a while and I cannot turn the ring. I have use compressed air and a gentle mallet, but can't twist the ring. Any help appreciated. Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I suggested using a little heat to someone else who had the same problem and he said it worked. It will soften and expand the plastic ring which may be enough to get it moving. I suggested a heat gun but he didn't have one and used his wife's hair dryer instead which was good enough it seems.


----------



## Loophole (Jul 29, 2013)

thanks. heat worked, but ring turns hard. blew out router but still difficult to turn. spayed some silicone based bicycle chain lube on it. don't care is unit damaged from spray. what good is a router if you cannot adjust depth of cut. what a bad design. Jerry


----------



## walipai (Mar 9, 2021)

A heat gun applied to the rubber grip ring eventually freed it up enough to get the motor out of the base. I used a very large pair of channel lock type pliers (Harbor Freight's largest) applied to the rubber ring to twist the motor out. Hopes this helps someone.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @walipai


----------

